
NumPy 1.19: Support for Python 2 removed - reedwolf
https://numpy.org/devdocs/release/1.19.0-notes.html
======
jnxx
What I don't understand is that python2 and python3 are still advertised as
the same language. For Python's developers, this is arguably the case - basing
on Python2 source code, they made some changes and just published a new
version which they called 3.

For some short-lived buzzword tech start-up, this does not matter - with
overwhelming likelihood, start-ups from 2008, when python3 was released, will
be bust by now. Also, most web code which was written in 2008 will be
rewritten by now.

For the big internet companies, this also does not matter: They have the
manpower to just rewrite their code. Likely, the second version is even a bit
better.

On the other hand, for research institutions and companies which use complex,
long-running enterprise applications - that type of companies that run COBOL,
too - the situation is entirely different. A python program for Python2 will
not run on Python3. A Python3 program will not run on Python2. The code needs
to be rewritten and tested again, and in many cases the people who wrote it
originally, and all their implicit knowledge of their domain, are not around
any more. Perhaps most affected are scientific organizations which use a lot
of code in long-running projects. For these users, Python2 and Python3 are,
for all intents and purposes, different languages.

